# Brake Pads for Maxima 96



## samax (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 96 Maxima GLE and had taken for a check.. was told that the rear brakes are down to 99%..  .. requires immediate change !!

Can anybody suggest me the kind of brakes I should go in for ? And, if possible, what much it would cost approx... my driving is a standard mix of city and long distance.. and am looking for something that is value for money and reliable.

The mechanic suggested that even the rotors may require change ! I wonder if he is trying to milk me ? How can I find it out myself ? And if the rotors require change.. which one should I go for ?

A quick response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

reply from PM:

Nissan OEM pads are the best without going overboard. Stick with Nissan Quality parts. You can pick them up at the Nissan Parts dept. and either install them yourself or have a trusted mechanic put them in (Nissan mechanics charge too much for installation). Rotors tend to warp under stressful conditions, but usually the rear rotors don't get as much abuse as the front so they usually don't warp. 

You don't need to replace rotors unless they are cracked or warped. Cracks can be seen with a simple visual inspection, warped rotors will give you a sort of uneven deceleration during braking (as if you were pumping the brake slightly).

My suggestion is you jus need pads. It is normal to replace front and rear pads at the same time, so you're only at the shop 1/2 as often. I change my own brakes, it's pretty simple to change pads and you're lucky to have 4 discs b/c drums suck.

You don't seem to know brakes too well, jus keep in mind, it's regular maintenence like changing your oil. Pads are changed once you hear squeaking or jus have the sense they are running down, rotors are replaced if they are cracked or warped.

Pls don't PM people like you did, the forum is for public questions. You're jus lucky I too have a 96 Max GLE (sorta)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, to sum it up. 

Get a full set of brake pads (all 4 brakes) and change them all at once. Only Nissan OEM pads, they are really the best in 99% of all driving applications and with experience from my mom's GLE, they don't squeak.

Don't get rotors unless the braking feels uneven (you can somewhat imagine what a warped rotor would feel like) or unless there is a crack, rear rotors almost never crack or warp.

make sure they top off the fluid.


----------



## samax (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks a ton for the detailed response.

And as for the PM... I'll keep that in mind for the future... thanks for the input.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Just a Wild idea... if this isn't a family friend/trusted mech. get a second opinion..... sometimes they're just out for money and pray on the non-techies or limited drivers.


----------

